

New Delhi Crime Capital of India, Reality check - sankush
http://home.iitk.ac.in/~sankush/heatmap/

======
PankajGhosh
It would be helpful to highlight the source of data. Currently I could only
access it via an almost hidden "About" button.
[http://home.iitk.ac.in/~sankush/heatmap/about.html](http://home.iitk.ac.in/~sankush/heatmap/about.html)

~~~
sankush
I've made it more visible now.

